# Baby Cecil



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

The stork visited us yesterday. Meet Cecil. He is around 2 months and 133 g. He was the smallest of the two boys I chose from and had the most white. His mom is a peach and I hope he keeps his white. He is super cute and very inquisitive. The first time I held him he licked my hand and anointed himself. Ah love!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new little guy. Cecil is a very handsome little guy, I could totally snuggle with that loveable face


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you. I just love him. The wheel he came with is not going to work so I ordered one from Larry T. Hopefully it gets here (WA) soon!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

He's so beautiful! Congratulations! (More pictures, please?)


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm having troubles posting pix. I've even resized them down to 320 x 262 and it the forum says they cannot be bigger than 700-something and won't allow me to post. Weird.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

2/3 I guess I can live with that. The one of him anointing I really want to post but it's the one giving me trouble. Oh well.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I love this one:








He looks so curious and ready to explore!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

He is so small, I don't want him to grow up :!: But I will love him just as much!!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

When is a baby no longer considered a baby? Also how many months until I switch him from kitten food to adult food? I have been reading threads/knowledgebase for the past few hours and I cannot find the answers to these questions. I guess I'm not looking in the right place...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cecil is adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cecil is just precious! Love the pictures!

I'm not sure about the answers to your questions though.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok well thanks guys/ladies. I think if I don't hear back from anyone, I will start a new thread in the appropiate section for my specific question.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby! He looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

he's so cute! i love his coloring.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you and yes he is sooooo sweet. I think he may have a pinto type coloration. After I've had him a bit longer we'll do another photoshoot with better lighting. Yesterday he snuggled with me and we watched tv. Then he woke up and peed on me. I love him.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Cecil is a very handsome young man.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh what a little cuttie!!! and love the name to!!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, thank you. I couldn't be more happy with my little baybee!!


----------

